
Candy in my pocket - kawera
https://nedbatchelder.com/blog/201711/candy_in_my_pocket.html
======
matt_the_bass
I like this observation. I like technology. But I _love_ not using electronics
sometimes. So many people forget to unplug.

Sometimes people get annoyed when I don’t answer immediately. “But I called
you and you didn’t answer” Correct. I was busy or I was offline.

